

MongoDB vs. Cassandra when bootstrapping a startup - thorinus
http://47ron.in/blog/2015/06/03/cassandra-vs-mongodb-for-a-bootstrapped-startup.html

======
nemothekid
Its weird that he didn't go through the same example with Cassandra as
modeling a social network in Cassandra would be just as hard (in terms of
denormalizing your data).

